# Bee Bee Trees



## Trin (May 6, 2020)

Anyone cultivating Bee Bee trees?

I am considering getting some seeds to propagate. Long term plan to Grow these for dearth period remediation. Might actually help gain a fall honey harvest in Michigan. Generally I do not harvest Fall or late summer Honey because there simply isn't enough stores for over-Wintering.

Also planning on harvesting honey clover seeds this Fall. Purchasing the seeds is on the expensive side but seeing that they grow in plethora in some areas and because it looks fairly easy to harvest the seeds.......

Am working on a plan for a future apiary site. Probably will be 2 or more years before the bees are moved there.


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought some seeds online. It was obvious they hadn't been stratified when I opened the package because they were still in the seed pods. I followed the instructions for half and tried stratifying the other half before planting them. None of either group grew. Good luck, you are going to need it. I'd like to find some actual trees for sale, but haven't been able to get any yet.


----------



## Trin (May 6, 2020)

I am going to do a little asking around before ordering seeds. I saw somewhere that a 23% germination rate is considered average. I do know where one tree grows so I may ask them if they collect seeds from it. 

Regardless I plan on sticking them in the freezer for a while before attempting to germinate. May get a new building this summer. My son wants a sauna, so he tore down my old chicken coop. The plan is to build a new building with a second story greenhouse. Sauna and garden tool storage underneath. It may not leave enough time for starting the trees this year.


----------



## Deens Bees (Feb 11, 2021)

ffrtsaxk said:


> I bought some seeds online. It was obvious they hadn't been stratified when I opened the package because they were still in the seed pods. I followed the instructions for half and tried stratifying the other half before planting them. None of either group grew. Good luck, you are going to need it. I'd like to find some actual trees for sale, but haven't been able to get any yet.


Rockbridge trees has them listed but I'm on a waiting list. I tried 75 seeds starting indoors following the stratification instructions. 0% success.


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

I have had no luck getting them to germinate either.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I mixed my seeds with peat moss, dampened it and put it in a baggie on the back shelf in the fridge where I forgot about for about a year. They germinated well, but have not grown well. The tallest being about three feet tall. I think it has been about five years now.

Alex


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

I saw a big bee bee tree in Salem Massachusetts. I used to have a lot of seeds. Stratify in something inorganic (sand, rock wool,...). It doesn't seem useful. Does it make good lumber? Black locust, poplar, and linden do. Fruit trees are good.
NASA plants 4 u


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I got a tree from Rockbridge about 5 years ago. It is now 12 ft tall and the bees love it


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The seed has very poor shelf life.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

odfrank said:


> The seed has very poor shelf life.


I got a bunch of seedlings from Odfrank about 4 or 5 years ago after unsucessfully trying to grow them from seed, they are all about 10 feet high now and for some will be the second season for flowering.


----------

